#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Mtx ??????? >

## Sylvia

Aufgrund meiner Verschlechterung des Rheumas soll ich eine MTX Therapie bekommen.Hat jemand damit Erfahrung was erwartet mich.Schnelle Besserung oder Nebenerscheinungen?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sylvia,
soweit mir bekannt ist, dauert es eine geraume Zeit, bis das MTX richtig wirkt, so lange müsstest du noch was dazu einnehmen. Ansonsten soll es, wie ich gehört habe, gut wirken. Nebenwirkungen gibt es natürlich auch wie bei jedem Rheumamittel, die kann man leider nicht umgehen, nur extra behandeln. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber du bekommst bestimmt auch andere Antworten.
Alles Gute!

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Sylvia, 
nehme dieses Basis-Medikament jetzt schon ca. 2 Jahre gegen meine Psoriasis-Arthritis und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das MTX hat so zwischen 9 und 12 Wochen mit seiner Wirkung begonnen. Die Nebenwirkungen blieben bei mir fast alle aus, außer dass es mir nach der Spritze ein wenig schlecht ist. Da ich das Medi aber immer am Abend spritze, und nur einmal die Woche ist dies kaum der Rede wert. Es gibt natürlich aber auch Patienten die starke Nebenwirkungen haben, aber meistens nur die erste Zeit. Nehme seit kurzem noch zusätzlich das Basismedi Arava und hab dafür das MTX von 20 auf 10 mg zurücksetzen müssen. Ich mußte das leider so machen, weil das Arava bei einen Defekt an den Facettengelenken meiner Lendenwirbelsäule ein bessere Wirkung gegen die Schmerzen zeigt.
Wenn du noch Fragen dazu hast, bin ich gerne bereit so weit es mir möglich ist sie zu beantworten! Wünsche dir einen guten Erfolg, und Schmerzfreiheit! 
LG Manni

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Sylvia, 
ich nehme nun seit mehreren Jahren Methotrexat und die anfängliche Wirkung hat ca. 6 Wochen gedauert.
MTX gehört zur Basismedikation. Es unterdrückt die krankhaft veränderte Aktivität deines Immunsystems. Du wirst es sicherlich zu Beginn mit 10mg/wöchentlich bekommen. Sollte sich deine Krankheit verschlimmern kann es auch erhöht werden oder als subkutane Injektion gegeben werden, bzw spritzt dich dann selber. (Hab beides durch) 
Da es dein Immunsystem in gewisser Weise unterdrückt, bist du natürlich auch anfälliger für Infekte. Also n bissl aufpassen dass du dich nicht erkältest. Bei einer schweren Erkältung oder gar Grippe solltest du es, natürlich nur nach Rücksprache mit deinem Arzt absetzen. 
Ansonsten könnte es zu Nebenwirkungen im Magen-Darm-Trakt kommen, Übelkeit z.B. Darüber solltest du immer mit deinem Doc sprechen. 
Sei froh wenn du bei MTX bleiben kannst und nicht noch andere Medis zusätzlich nehmen musst. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, schieß los  :Cheesy:  
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass sich dein Zustand deutlich verbessert.

----------


## Sylvia

Ich danke euch für eure Angaben zum Med. Ja ich soll noch ein zusätzliches Med. bekommen ,welches keine Ahnung.Muß erst noch in die Berliner Charite zur Sonography beim Professor..... danach wir sich alles entscheiden.
Habe seit 1 Jahr ein Knie wie ein Ballon ,es wurden schon OPs gemacht aber nichts hat geholfen.Eine Bakerzyste habe ich dann natürlich auch noch und das Knie ist in einer Schonhaltung.Da könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen wie ich Laufe.Beschi....... sage ich euch ist der Zustand und ich werde so langsam verrückt.Wenn ich das Knie nicht bewege versteift es,also habe ich 2 Hundis (meine Therapeuten) und die halten mich auf trab.Aber ist gut so.Lg.Sylvi

----------


## lucy230279

Hey Sylvia, 
eine Bakerzyste ist recht häufig bei einer rheumatischen Erkrankung.
Meistens bleibt sie eher klein, sollte sie wachsen, kann sie punktiert werden. 
Ich drück dir die daumen dass sie nicht so groß wird wie bei mir.
Fast tennisballgroß und dann gerissen. 
Das zog 2 Ops, 3 Wochen KG und 6 wochen gehhilfen nach sich. 
Aber das passiert eher selten

----------


## Sylvia

Hey Lucy,ja sie ist groß und liegt genau in der Kniekehle.Merke richtig wie sie voll ist.Dann leert sie sich ja das ist entspannend und bald wieder voll.Mich regt das alles so auf.Weiste es geht schon 1 Jahr und 1 Monat damit .Irgendwann kann man einfach nicht mehr .Bekomme glaubig Depressionen so kommt es mir vor. Bin so sensibel und gleich ans Wasser gebaut.
Vor allem die Untersuchungen ziehen sich so hin das macht einen fertig.Lg.Sylvi

----------


## lucy230279

och nicht doch Sylvia, *tröst
wird sie denn immer punktiert?

----------


## Sylvia

Nein die machen gar nichts .und das ist ebend das furchtbare.Der Rheumatologe geht überhaupt nicht darauf ein und der Orthopäde meinte ,wenn die Entzündung weg ist trocknet sie aus.Schön war.Und so humpele ich nun schon 1 Jahr durch Berlin. Sylvi

----------


## lucy230279

boah nee ey, such dir nen neuen doc, da wirds doch in berlin was geben...

----------


## Sylvia

Lucy im Moment bin ja bei meinem Rheumatologen in Behandlung,und er ignoriert sie vollkommen.Der wartet auf den Befund vom Professor........ wo ich noch hin muß.Dann gehts los.Ich werde aber mal den Prof. fragen ,was man gegen diese Zyste unternehmen kann.Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl sie interessiert mal keinen.Und mit den Ärzten in Berlin habe ich schon so viel erlebt.Wenn ich an mein anderes Knie denke.Lucy da bekommt man Angst.

----------


## lucy230279

mach dir keine sorgen,
ich kenne die schmerzen nur zu gut. natürlich ist die wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass sich die zyste zurückbildet, wenn denn erstmal das mtx wirkt.
versuch irgendwie durchzuhalten, nimm dein mtx wenn du es schon hast und mach bald den termin mit dem prof

----------


## Sylvia

Ich muß ja erst zum Prof. dann gibt es das MTX und mal schauen wie es anschlägt.Ja Lucy ich halte durch bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig.Wie geht es eigentlich deinem Knie  :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

nun im mom eigtl ganz gut, die is nachgewachsen aber so gering dass ich im moment kaum was spüre

----------

